
Ask HN: Questions to people over 50 in tech - l1feh4ck
1&gt; What work you do?<p>2&gt; Do you still enjoy writing code? Or Just management stuff.<p>3&gt; How old were you when you started in tech.<p>4&gt; If you can go back in time, will you choose any other career over this?<p>5&gt; What career advices would you give some one in his 20s.
======
informatimago
1: software engineer / developer / consultant 2: yes, 100% development 3: 18
yo 4: nope. 5: learn statistical AI, learn quantum computing, learn biology.

